# RED MOUNTAIN T wood-coal burning kitchen range



## ci-stovenut (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello,Newbie here on board this site.  Thought I'd share a couple of before and after restoration pics of a Red Mountain T cook stove made by Birmingham Stove&Range  that I restored.  Sure dont look the same, couldn't pass up the deal on the complete stove for $20 even though it had been shot in a couple of places by a few 22 caliber bullets.( look at oven door and upper left corner of warming compartment) But all thats been repaired.  Even the Mrs.helped with some of the utinsels displayed on the stove.


----------



## Shane (Jan 13, 2006)

Did you re-enamel the doors?  How did you fix the holes?  Looks nice.


----------



## ci-stovenut (Jan 13, 2006)

For the oven door I had a friend at the auto body shop I work next to repair the holes and he put an enamel coating on it and baked on the enamel at no charge to me, and another person I know made me a duplicate stencil to put on the oven door at no charge. Some of the other small holes I was able to repair myself with either a hi-temp stove mortar,or an auto body filler and sanded it down to the desired contour.  I did have to replace the left upper warmer door panel with a new piece of 14 gauge sheet metal and paint it with white enamel. Cost of total repairs was about $25 for new nuts-bolts,stove mortar,polish and sanding/finishing supplies.


----------



## wg_bent (Jan 13, 2006)

ci-stovenut said:
			
		

> For the oven door I had a friend at the auto body shop I work next to repair the holes and he put an enamel coating on it and baked on the enamel at no charge to me, and another person I know made me a duplicate stencil to put on the oven door at no charge. Some of the other small holes I was able to repair myself with either a hi-temp stove mortar,or an auto body filler and sanded it down to the desired contour.  I did have to replace the left upper warmer door panel with a new piece of 14 gauge sheet metal and paint it with white enamel. Cost of total repairs was about $25,



I didn't realize autobody filler would handle that much heat.


----------



## ci-stovenut (Jan 13, 2006)

Well your right as far as the autobody filler goes. I have never fired the stove up yet. For one the Mrs. wont let me put a hole thru the wall to install a chimney kit so for now it is used as display only in my office/den. If I would fire up the stove,I would probably leave the oven door open, then again,I put a good thick layer of fireproof fiber insulation between the inner and outer oven door panels.  P.S. I do have my own group site at yahoo called Cast Iron Stove Enthusiast with over 100 members and growing. Lots of links and some pics too.. You or anyone else is welcome to join at:  http://www.groups.yahoo.com/group/castironstoveenthusiast


----------

